# Fountain pen ink cartridge



## bking0217 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 10 fountain pen kits on order from Smitty. I will probably want to use blue ink instead of black. My question is, how will I know which ink cartridge to buy? Are they all the same?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2011)

I happen to be a fan of Private Reserve, sold by a number of folks here...Midnight Blue is one of my favorites


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 21, 2011)

not all cartridges are the same (brand of ink aside), you are looking for "International Cartridges".

Waterman Cartridges are similar but longer (too long for the pen body in some cases).


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I see The Golden Nib has 12 packs of Private Reserve international catridges for $4.95. Sounds good to me.


----------



## KenV (Jan 21, 2011)

Pelican is also a good ink -- and there are several other excellent brands.

I pitch the ink that comes with the components --


----------



## 76winger (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm playing around with Noodlers ink (in bottles, not cartridges) and like it pretty well, but I'm new to FP's and it's my try at them in over 30 years. So I don't know how it compares to the others.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 21, 2011)

Give Exotics a call, he carries Private Reserve ink and refills.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 21, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I happen to be a fan of Private Reserve, sold by a number of folks here...Midnight Blue is one of my favorites


 

For those of you who are not aware of it, we also have the Private Reserve in the Cartridge Packs


----------



## jskeen (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the PR cartridges for colors I don't use a lot.  For black I like Noodlers "Heart of Darkness" and if all you have nearby is a staples, you can get bottles of Parker "Quink" locally and it works great too.  

Remember never put india ink, iron gall ink, or "artist ink" in a fountain pen.  Use only ink that specifically says "for fountain pens"  the others will clog in no time, and will be very difficult if not impossible to clean out.  They are for dip pens only.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike & James thanks for posting the most important information that Brian requested.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 22, 2011)

James and Dave what other colors of Noodler's (in addition to the a fore named Heart of Darkness) would you consider as a favorite?


----------



## jskeen (Jan 22, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> James and Dave what other colors of Noodler's (in addition to the a fore named Heart of Darkness) would you consider as a favorite?



The only other color I liked enough to buy a full bottle of was called "GI Green", and I love it, but I also understand they reworked it for some reason and the new one is different.  Don't know if that's good or bad, just different.  I also like Noodler's philosophy about sales practices.  Here's a link to part of it: http://www.noodlersink.com/bottles.html

I just think that it is refreshing to find a company that places a premium on value rather than "flash".


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 22, 2011)

jskeen said:


> The only other color I liked enough to buy a full bottle of was called "GI Green", and I love it, but I also understand they reworked it for some reason and the new one is different.  Don't know if that's good or bad, just different.*  I also like Noodler's philosophy about sales practices.  Here's a link to part of it: http://www.noodlersink.com/bottles.html*
> 
> I just think that it is refreshing to find a company that places a premium on value rather than "flash".



Thank you James! And yes, in addition to having some GREAT ink, I agree with you!!


----------

